# 40 gallon breeder lighting?



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Dimensions are 36"Lx18"Wx16"H

I currently have a shop light with a Spiral CFL in it.

I know absolutely NOTHING about lighting, I mean.. I have read alot on it, but I still have no clue as to what I should use.

Was looking at eBay and they seem to have some deals, but not sure the light would be strong enough.. The tank really isn't that deep at all, so would any type light work?

I am looking to have Java Moss/Fern's Some swords, and other big/bulky plants.

Currently I just picked up a Java fern and an unknown tall slender leaf type plants in the tank directly under my light, just for trial and error purposes.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm using a Coralife fixture over my tank (take a look at my signature). This is the older 2 x 96 watt power compact fixture with moonlight. However, I would suggest the newer T5HO fixture from Coralife (being used over the 20 long in the bottom of the stand).

If I were doing it again (or when I need to replace the bulbs), I'll probably go LED. Maybe the TMC GrowBeams from this guy:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/LEDLights.html

However, those don't have a really good mounting option like the Coralife does.

There are several other options for T5HO similar to the Coralife. However, the Coralife has 3 plugs (1 for LED moonlights, 1 for bulbs 1 and 3, and 1 for bulbs 2 and 4). This works great with the Coralife dual timer (which I use in my setup).


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you inject any CO2? If you do not, then stay away from T5HO (HO = high output) light fixtures. They are much to powerful for a 40 gallon breeder unless you either suspend them above the tank or have a pressurized CO2 system. 

I'd recommend the Coralife T5NO (NO = normal output) dual bulb light fixture. It should run you under $100, and would give you plenty of light for java ferns, various swords, _Cryptocornes _and other plants that require lower intensities of light.

Another option would be dual bulb T8/T12 fixtures. They would provide enough light, but are much less efficient and are pretty bulky. (Not to mention outdated...)

LED's may work, but they are real expensive.


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

+1 on the coralife T5NO fixture. I have two on both of my 40 breeders, and they will easily grow the plants you mention. I use two because one fixture doesn't light the entire 18" depth evenly. 

coralife discontinued the fixtures, but aqueon now has a T5NO fixture which is exactly the same thing. Some sites still sell the coralife fixtures though.


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

I have an old Scuba tank I was planning on getting re-charged and using that, least that is the plan. lol

I like the fixtures on eBay also because all the lights have their own timer... which would be cool to use when there are algae bursts and what not.. lol still new to planted tanks... just thinking "out loud".


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

I might still suggest the Coralife T5HO fixture. You could turn on just 2 of the 4 bulbs (they have separate cords). You would then have the option of increasing the light in the future if you needed to.

The cheapest I've see for these lights is here:

www.sjkaquatics.com

I ordered my Coralife T5HO fixture from them (and some other items) and had no problems.

Here are the individual links (there is a big difference in price between each fixture):

T5NO (2 bulbs) $43.99: http://www.sjkaquatics.com/crl58122.html
T5HO (2 bulbs) $100.99: http://www.sjkaquatics.com/crl008602.html
T5HO (4 bulbs), lunar LEDs (2 bulbs) $173.99: http://www.sjkaquatics.com/crl08606.html


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

I inject CO2 with 2 T5NO dual bulb fixtures (so 4 x 21 watt) about an inch and a half above the rim of the tank and get quick rotala, watersprite and egeria growth, plus an HC carpet filling out quick enough to require a substrate trim every 2-3 weeks to avoid clumping of the HC.

Every once in a while I deal with green string algae and dust algae on glass, nothing else (unless the otos and amanos take care of it)

Highly recommend it. T5HO might end up being a lot of work and trouble..


I do frequently consider upgrading to a catalina with better reflectors to see if I can get by with just 2 x 21 watt but not to try to get brighter lighting.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------

